# Cuff question



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Heya there. I am trying to use the cuff attachement but the cuffs keep on moving upwards towards the pouch. I dont know what I am doing wrong. Trying to attach flat bands btw. Maybe a different tube to make cuffs from is required?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's been my experience with cuffs, too, and I've tried all sorts of tubes for it over the years.
Cuffs work ok on tube sets but are heavy and insecure for flats. Better to just learn how to tie a constrictor knot.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

That's odd. I use the hygienic extra small diameter stuff for my 1" straight cut bands (1/2" long, tbg or SSB) and it works fine. I also noticed that if I roll the edge of the cuff furthest from the pouch down towards the pouch, it seems to be a little gentler on the bands. I haven't really noticed any cinching up like Skropi mentioned, but I do if I tie with strips of rubber. Well, to each their own, I guess


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Same here hobbit. I've started using cuffs for everything now. If you tighten the cuff toward the pouch properly the first time there shouldn't be any cinching or unwanted tightening. I've found them gentler than constrictor knots too, at least with the cordage I've used. The key is to match the strength of the cuff to the bands you're tying. For example, when I tried a 1745 cuff on some skinny 1632 bb tubes, they broke prematurely because the 1745 is too strong and was biting into the tube. Same tubing for both the bands and the cuff works well. Same idea for flats.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

With wrap and tuck I never get any cinching, weird. Btw, guys, I used some very small diameter tubes, then some 2550, got cinching both times. Do you think I should draw/tighten the bands a bit more before letting the cuff on?
I really like this method, thats why I want it to succeed. Oh, I dont shoot 1" tbg, I taper it to 15mm on the pouch end. Could the bands simply be too thin for the cuff to find purchase?


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Yah it's possible, with that kind of taper, that there just isn't enough material to stay tight through the cuff. I use 1/2" 1745 cuffs and don't usually see it cinch up on my 3/4" (19mm) straight cut bands. Like the other guys mentioned, try to make sure that the cuff is up close to the pouch when you assemble and it may reduce the cinching. If that isn't working for you then I would add a small 1/4" 1632 cuff on top of the 1745 and see what happens.


----------

